# New Oven Toy!!!!!



## JoeV (Nov 5, 2008)

Yup, the Dough Boy got his new round La Cloche clay baker from the UPS driver this afternoon. 












After inspecting for any shipping damage, I immediately took its picture to share here. This baker will allow me to make a 50% larger loaf of NYT bread (4-1/2 C (1#8 oz) flour, 18 oz warm water, 2-1/4 t salt and 3/8 t Instant Yeast).

I just baked NYT last night, so this will not see any use until this weekend. I can hardly wait.

I got it at Breadtopia.com, who had he best price at $39.00, when everyone else wants $49.00

JoeV


----------



## sattie (Nov 5, 2008)

That looks pretty cool JoeV!!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice, Joe! I love when the Santa in the brown truck pulls in.

What's all the space afforded by the lid for? Why would a pan be shaped like that instead of more half and half? Your NYT's breads don't rise that high, do they?


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 5, 2008)

I had one of these   

  and got rid of it a couple of years ago because I didn't know what to do with it.
Now that I do, I kick myself.
Lucky you, JoeV. 
And I know we'll reap the reward of your posted pics of the heavenly loaves.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 5, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I had one of these
> 
> and got rid of it a couple of years ago because I didn't know what to do with it.
> Now that I do, I kick myself.
> ...



It's similar to the one I got at a Thrift Store for $6.49 along with a pasta maker for $6.49...


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh shut up!!!!!


----------



## JoeV (Nov 5, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Very nice, Joe! I love when the Santa in the brown truck pulls in.
> 
> What's all the space afforded by the lid for? Why would a pan be shaped like that instead of more half and half? Your NYT's breads don't rise that high, do they?



The baker came with recipes for cooking foods other than bread. I believe bread was an afterthought when these bakers were originally designed. I'll find out this weekend how high it actually rise. Of course, pictures will follow.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I'd be as big as a house living in yours Joe.
But smelling from outside would be okay, I suppose.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 5, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Oh shut up!!!!!



Jealousy will get you nowhere. It's a lot of work going to all those Thrift Stores.  Oh, I got this one for $10...


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 5, 2008)

Not a pretty sight watching me drool spittle all over myself.
Not pretty at all.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 12, 2008)

You all are so silly! Enjoy the new toys, Joe. I understand totally!!!


----------



## toni1948 (Nov 12, 2008)

Joe V. you should change your name to the Bread Man.  Man, you are serious about this thing.  I give you all the props.  Thanks for the tutorial on breadmaking.  I am inching towards confronting the "bread demon".  I purchased my yeast over the weekend.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 12, 2008)

toni1948 said:


> Joe V. you should change your name to the Bread Man.  Man, you are serious about this thing.  I give you all the props.  Thanks for the tutorial on breadmaking.  I am inching towards confronting the "bread demon".  I purchased my yeast over the weekend.



Go forth with courage and SAF Instant Yeast.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 12, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Oh shut up!!!!!









I mean...I mean...gosh, that was rude!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Joe, this is given with the highest compliment..........you are Da Rockin' Doughboy of DC!!!


----------



## JoeV (Nov 13, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I mean...I mean...gosh, that was rude!



No, no, no, no... I LMAO when I read that, because it's my middle daughter's favorite saying in a conversation. I'll say something which astonishes her, and the immediate reply is "_Oh shut up._" It's her way of saying "_Wow_" or _"Oh, really?_"

No offense taken here, because I know exactly what was meant by that statement.

I better get off this 'puter and get my truck ready for work. Bye!


----------



## JoeV (Nov 13, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Joe, this is given with the highest compliment..........you are Da Rockin' Doughboy of DC!!!


Gosh, what a compliment. BTW, I'll be signing autographs on store napkins in front of the bread rack at the Speedway gas station in Mentor, Ohio on Sunday morning from 7:00 a.m. until they chase me out. Get there early in case the manager is in a foul mood or hung over from the night before. He doesn't know I'm going to be there. it will be a surprise, kind of like Bobby Flay does on his throwdowns. Won't he be surprised to have a celebrity in his filling station store????


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Gosh, what a compliment. BTW, I'll be signing autographs on store napkins in front of the bread rack at the Speedway gas station in Mentor, Ohio on Sunday morning from 7:00 a.m. until they chase me out. Get there early in case the manager is in a foul mood or hung over from the night before. He doesn't know I'm going to be there. it will be a surprise, kind of like Bobby Flay does on his throwdowns. Won't he be surprised to have a celebrity in his filling station store????



YOu are too funny...........


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

JoeV said:


> No, no, no, no... I LMAO when I read that, because it's my middle daughter's favorite saying in a conversation. I'll say something which astonishes her, and the immediate reply is "_Oh shut up._" It's her way of saying "_Wow_" or _"Oh, really?_"
> 
> No offense taken here, because I know exactly what was meant by that statement.
> 
> I better get off this 'puter and get my truck ready for work. Bye!


 


JoeV said:


> Gosh, what a compliment. BTW, I'll be signing autographs on store napkins in front of the bread rack at the Speedway gas station in Mentor, Ohio on Sunday morning from 7:00 a.m. until they chase me out. Get there early in case the manager is in a foul mood or hung over from the night before. He doesn't know I'm going to be there. it will be a surprise, kind of like Bobby Flay does on his throwdowns. Won't he be surprised to have a celebrity in his filling station store????


 
Cool. If I leave now, I'll definately get there in time and be able to catch 8 hours sleep.
Will you sign my loaf????


----------



## homecook (Nov 13, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Gosh, what a compliment. BTW, I'll be signing autographs on store napkins in front of the bread rack at the Speedway gas station in Mentor, Ohio on Sunday morning from 7:00 a.m. until they chase me out. Get there early in case the manager is in a foul mood or hung over from the night before. He doesn't know I'm going to be there. it will be a surprise, kind of like Bobby Flay does on his throwdowns. Won't he be surprised to have a celebrity in his filling station store????



Hey "Doughboy of DC" which Speedway??? The one by the freeway, by Lakeshore or by Heisley??  Inquiring minds want to know. This I've got to see.  I take it your wife will still be out of town?

Barb


----------



## dave the baker (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm ISO a recipe for sub (grinder) rolls like you get in the grocery store bakery.  Light, with a thin crust; not chewy.  Anyone got any ideas???


----------

